# HI, I want purchase ariens 8524 classic 924118 off craigslist for $400



## katface33 (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm just wondering is this a decent price and what should i look for in this model? Thanks, kate


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Send some photos, and what is your annual snowfall, and describe your driveway that you will clear.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In my opinion, the 924's were a great machine.

But 400 dollars seems high for a machine of that age. I suppose if it was in mint condition, and needed no work at all ... possibly

In my area (CT), I received 2 of those for free, got them both working fine, and sold them for 250.00 each ....


----------



## katface33 (Dec 21, 2020)

katface33 said:


> I'm just wondering is this a decent price and what should i look for in this model? Thanks, kate


----------



## katface33 (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't have a large driveway but own three houses in a row so i need to do the side walks and such. I live in upstate and we sometimes get over a foot of snow. thanks, kate


----------



## katface33 (Dec 21, 2020)

katface33 said:


> I don't have a large driveway but own three houses in a row so i need to do the side walks and such. I live in upstate and we sometimes get over a foot of snow. thanks, kate


Also, the gentleman selling said it has been serviced and runs perfect.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, welcome.
Looks to be in decent shape, but looks can be deceiving.

All depends on first looking it over, most of the time sellers list over what they want.
I do. 
I would offer a lower price anyway, and do it while waiving the cash at him.
The most he can do is say no or give you a lower price.

But I would know what to look for on the machine. 
I can write a small book explaining that. Have you ever had a blower?
I would want to run it and if possible and blow some snow if there is any.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The 924's are great machines, and that one looks to be in excellent condition. If the current owner is being truthful about maintenance and running well, that price is not too bad, I would offer $300.00 and hopefully settle on $350.00.
Unfortunately with the big storm last week in the NE, I'm sure used blowers are selling like hotcakes and the market is getting depleted. So prices are probably elevated.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Everything runs perfect until.....


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You are in "upstate'...of what state ? If near Upstate NY, northville, I could possibly take a look at it with you. Let me know.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> The 924's are great machines, and that one looks to be in excellent condition. If the current owner is being truthful about maintenance and running well, that price is not too bad, I would offer $300.00 and hopefully settle on $350.00.
> Unfortunately with the big storm last week in the NE, I'm sure used blowers are selling like hotcakes and the market is getting depleted. So prices are probably elevated.
> Good luck with your search.


Yeah I sold almost 20 snowblowers in 3 days and another 4 after the storm. Prices are definitely highest right now. I'm actually going to pick up a 1032 for 300 bucks tomorrow that looks mint. These 824s are a dime a dozen and most need work. I wouldn't pay over 200 bucks for one personally. Though I generally only buy snowblowers in the summer lol


----------

